# Gary: Thoughts on Bridgestone RE11's vs. Kumho Ecsta XS for Auto-X



## R56MellowYellow (Nov 25, 2006)

Gary,

A while back I purchased a set of 15x7 Motegi Tracklit 2.0 from you for my 2007 Mini Cooper S. The wheels have been excellent for Auto-X.

I'm planning on changing from a dedicated R-compound tire (currently Kumho V710s) to a street tire for Auto-X/occasional track use.

Any thoughts on which you would choose in 205/50/15?

I'm comparing the RE11's vs. Ecsta XS?

I'd like your opinions on relative...

1) Dry traction
2) Tire wear

Both tires are relatively new so any additional feedback beyond what's on the website would be appreciated. These tires will go on a dedicated set for Auto-X/track use.

Thanks for you help. I'm looking to purchase in the next week or so.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

Unfortunately we haven't had any personal experience on the new Kumho ECSTA XS, nor on the new Bridgestone Potenza RE-11 as they are both new tires and it is still far too cold to test this type of tire here in Indiana, sorry. At this point all we have to go on are the customer feedback comments until the temps warm up and we can test these tires.


----------



## R56MellowYellow (Nov 25, 2006)

At this juncture with the current $100 rebate on the RE11's, I'm going to go that route. It seems like a good time to try them at $4/tire more than the XS'. 

I'll report back on how they do, but you can't go wrong with Bridgestone > Kumho at the same price point and same category.

I'll place the order in a week or so and I'll credit both Gary & Bimmerfest.


----------



## R56MellowYellow (Nov 25, 2006)

Order placed. Thanks Gary!


----------



## R56MellowYellow (Nov 25, 2006)

Thanks Gary for responding to my email and handling my request. It has all been handled.

I'm also loving my new set of Dunlop Star Specs for the street. I haven't yet tried out the RE-11's as I'm still trying to wear out my V710s.

As always, thanks again! :thumbup:


----------

